# Ok here is a toughy



## slplsinbstn (Aug 20, 2013)

Ok Gang: 
 What do suggest here: 

 I just dug this nice bottle but it still has it's stopper which is all rusted. Should I try removing it and cleaning it or just leave it alone and sell it like it is??

 Thanks 
    Jeff


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 20, 2013)

second photo


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 20, 2013)

Third photo


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 20, 2013)

Whoops where is my third photo; Hmm try again here:


----------



## reach44 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd carefully remove it.  It's roached out and it makes the bottle look like crap.  Just my opinion though []


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 20, 2013)

closure isn't doing anything positive for the bottle. You can take a nice one off a common if you want one on it.


----------



## chosi (Aug 20, 2013)

Speaking from the point of view of somebody who buys bottles and almost never sells them -
 If I were buying this bottle, I'd prefer it if you left it as-is, so that I could clean it myself.

 I like having the original stopper, and I always see the "potential" the bottle will have after I clean it up.  
 Sometimes bottles come out great after a cleaning, and sometimes not-so-great.   If you clean it and it comes out not-so-great, I might actually pay less than I would if it was in it's original dug state.

 I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority though.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 20, 2013)

What they both said!!!


----------



## reach44 (Aug 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  chosi
> 
> Speaking from the point of view of somebody who buys bottles and almost never sells themÂ -
> If I were buying this bottle, I'd prefer it if you left it as-is, so that I could clean it myself.
> ...


 
 That's actually a really good point.  Some people probably do see the fun in cleaning up their collection and newly acquired pieces.  Never thought of it that way.  []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 21, 2013)

If it were mine I would clean it.  Nice looking blob.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Aug 21, 2013)

Clean it but leave the original closure on it ! I would never take a original part off . That closer will clean up nice with a brass brush and you can coat it with oil . Just my thoughts but I would much rather have it original than altered. I dig bottles but also Civil War relics and never change or alter just clean and preserve.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 21, 2013)

problem is, if I was bidding on it , I cant tell if there is neck or lip damage with that rusty thing on there so I would bid less.
 If I was keeping it in my collection I might try to preserve the closure.


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok Gang: 
   I took the plunge and decided to take the top off and clean the bottle for my upcoming show in Sept.
 Here it is - All spiffy.


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 26, 2013)

Second photo Cleaned


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 26, 2013)

last photo Cleaned


----------



## peejrey (Aug 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  slplsinbstn
> 
> Ok Gang:
> I took the plunge and decided to take the top off and clean the bottle for my upcoming show in Sept.
> Here it is - All spiffy.


 VERY NICE []
 _Preston


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 27, 2013)

Much better. Thats a good looking bottle.

 Sometimes if you drop them in muratic acid for a while it will clean up all the scale rust and leave a decent looking stopper behind. Try that out on the next one. The acid is super cheap and might be worth it.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 27, 2013)

VERY NICE BOTTLE


----------



## splante (Aug 31, 2013)

thats a nice Newport RI bottle, did you dig it in RI?


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a CT Harvey bottle in the same shape from Norwich.  They were relatives  I believe.  

 Plan and simple, cleaner bottles sell better.  As Matt pointed out with all the rust and dirt there could be dings / large scratches that detract from the bottle.  

 That is a real sweetheart of a bottle.  Enjoy it till ya sell it.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Sep 1, 2013)

It turned out well. God decision. []
 Ken...


----------

